# Sound working, mic not working



## Jake333

Hello, recently I bought a new headset named Plantronics GameCom 367, now I haven't had any problems with it until I wanted to use my mic. This headset is plugged into the rear 3.5mm jackets and I am able to hear music and sounds, but I cannot use my mic.

When I go into Sound>Recording it says my mic is plugged in, but when I go to speak nothing happens. My sound card seems to be updated so I really have no idea what the issue is. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jake333

Bump.

I had a play around with the cords at the back and realised that I could get the mic to work in one jack, but have no sound and vice versa.


----------



## JimE

Test the headset in another computer, just to rule out a headset issue.

Ensure you are connecting to the correct ports. Should be green (headset) and pink (mic).

Update/reinstall the sound card/audio chipset drivers.


----------



## Jake333

I tried my headset in another machine that uses older hardware, but I had the same issue, able to hear sounds, but unable to speak.

On my current PC the mic will not work in the pink jack unless I place it in the green one. When I place it in the green one it detects me speaking in the Recording Devices of Volume Control, but the downside of that is I will not be able to hear sounds since the headset also needs to be in the green jack.


----------



## JimE

The mic working in the wrong jack would seem to indicate a driver and/or configuration issue.


----------



## Jake333

Would you happen to know how I could fix this? My attempts have failed.


----------



## JimE

Start by Updating or reinstalling the audio drivers.


----------



## Jake333

I've tried updating and reinstalling and I still have the same issue.


----------



## JimE

As you are using Win7 64, it could be drivers (you could try downgrading), otherwise I suspect a hardware issue. Have you tried a different mic input?


----------



## Jake333

Downgrading also made no difference. My other mic input being the front port does not work. I suspect it is not plugged in, but I lack the knowledge of hardware.


----------

